# Best Cover Songs of All Time



## Smackpixi (Apr 30, 2022)

Inspired by Payn’s threads, asking this question.  I feel the obvious answer is Jeff Buckley’s Hallelujah.  So looking for ideas not that.  I nominate Man Who Sold The World.  Nirvana cover of Bowie on MTV Unpluged.  

Bonus, worst covers, I nominate D’yer Maker by Sheryl Crow.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 30, 2022)

I love Lulu's cover of _The Man Who Sold The World. _


----------



## Davies (Apr 30, 2022)

Pet Shop Boys' cover of "You Were Always On My Mind". As one reviewer noted, where the original is a heartfelt plea, this becomes an audacious declaration of, "Cad though I am, you would be a fool to let me slip away."

Phil Collins' cover of "Groovy Kind of Love". Gentle and melancholy where the original is shallow.

Santana's cover of "Little Bit of Love"; as if the man's talent isn't enough, Michelle Branch's vocals further elevate this above Gregg Alexander's original.

Worst cover: Jessica Simpson's "These Boots Are Made For Walking". Runner up: Jessica Simpson's "Take My Breath Away".


----------



## Dioltach (Apr 30, 2022)

Best: I Love Rock & Roll by Joan Jett

Worst: perhaps the Jonas Blue version of Fast Car?


----------



## LongTimeLurker (Apr 30, 2022)

Best: Monstrosity doing Angel of Death by Slayer. Worst: Tori Amos covering Raining Blood, also by Slayer.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 30, 2022)

Davies said:


> Pet Shop Boys' cover of "You Were Always On My Mind". As one reviewer noted, where the original is a heartfelt plea, this becomes an audacious declaration of, "Cad though I am, you would be a fool to let me slip away."



This is my go-to answer for this question. 

Underated alternatives: 

The Sound of Silence by Disturbed. 
Jump by Aztec Camera.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Apr 30, 2022)

Best (have plenty of examples):

Rammstein's cover of Kraftwerk's song Das Model
Johny Cash cover of Nine Inch Nails' song Hurt
Quite a few of the songs by Postmodern Jukebox would also fall here. 

Worst: Undressd's cover of Alphaville's song Forever Young.  It sounds way too happy.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Apr 30, 2022)

Dioltach said:


> Best: I Love Rock & Roll by Joan Jett
> 
> Worst: perhaps the Jonas Blue version of Fast Car?



Most people don't even know that Joan Jett's version IS a cover.


----------



## Smackpixi (Apr 30, 2022)

Morrus said:


> I love Lulu's cover of _The Man Who Sold The World. _



Are you sure?  Seems really passionless, afraid, looking over her shoulder. does she care?


----------



## Smackpixi (Apr 30, 2022)

Davies said:


> Pet Shop Boys' cover of "You Were Always On My Mind".



It’s pretty good, and very pet shop boys, my dad’s second favorite band after Fleetwood Mac, I’ve never understood him


----------



## Sacrosanct (Apr 30, 2022)

Best?

Hurt, Johnny Cash
Sounds of Silence, Disturbed
Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow, The Nylons
Ship Song, Puddles Pity Party (I actually like A LOT of his covers, especially Losing my Religion after Ship Song)
All Along the Watchtower, Jimi Hendrix
Over the Rainbow by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole
Whisky in a Jar, Metallica


----------



## Ulfgeir (May 1, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> Over the Rainbow by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole



That is a gorgeous song.


----------



## Ryujin (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Smackpixi (May 1, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> Ship Song, Puddles Pity Party (I actually like A LOT of his covers, especially Losing my Religion after Ship Song)



5 seconds in I was thinking you were punking me, 30 seconds later I was omg most awesome thing I’ve heard today…but wtf with the clown suit


----------



## Ulfgeir (May 1, 2022)

Smackpixi said:


> 5 seconds in I was thinking you were punking me, 30 seconds later I was omg most awesome thing I’ve heard today…but wtf with the clown suit



Take a look at his cover of Sia's song Chandelier with Postmodern Jukebox.


----------



## Ulfgeir (May 1, 2022)

Here's another really good cover:  

They strip out the excessive Disco-part and make it rock.


----------



## Ryujin (May 1, 2022)

Pretty much anything by Puddles Pity Party is stellar.


----------



## Richards (May 1, 2022)

"Torn" by Natalie Imbruglia, which many people don't realize is a cover.

Johnathan


----------



## Gradine (May 1, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> Pretty much anything by Puddles Pity Party is stellar.



Puddles is probably my least favorite PMJ collaborator, personally.  I know a lot of people love him though. Haley Reinhardt tends to sing some of my favorite PMJ covers. 

The canonical answer to this question though is Johnny Cash's "Hurt". Or maybe Hendrix's "All Along the Watchtower".

It's hard to do wrong with Bob Dylan covers though. Songs written by Bob Dylan and _not sung_ by Bob Dylan? Yes please


----------



## jdrakeh (May 1, 2022)

Joe Cocker's cover of The Beatles' _With a Little Help From My Friends._ Sepultura's cover of New Model Army's _The Hunt_.


----------



## Zardnaar (May 1, 2022)

Hurt-Johny Cash.

 Man Who Sold the World-Nirvana. 

 Few odd choices. 

 Starman by Garbage (originally Bowie)


 Cars by Fear Factory feat. Gary Numen (original Gary Numen). Synthpop into Industrial metal.


Frog Leap Studio's Africa feat. Hannah and Rabea (originally Toto)



 Worst: Under the Bridge All Saints.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (May 1, 2022)

Hurt by Johnny Cash has already been mentioned, so I'll just post some of my favorites...






...for worst, I don't think I've ever heard a cover by Marilyn Manson that's as good as the the originals.


----------



## John R Davis (May 1, 2022)

Best. Hearts version of Stairway to Heaven ( most LZ covers by Heart are really good).

That Aztec Camera version of Jump is truly truly terrible


----------



## Zardnaar (May 1, 2022)

Twiggly the Gnome said:


> Hurt by Johnny Cash has already been mentioned, so I'll just post some of my favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I thought Manson did an above average job at his covers. 

  Might also depend if you like metal or not.


----------



## Dioltach (May 1, 2022)

Ulfgeir said:


> Most people don't even know that Joan Jett's version IS a cover.



I once saw an interview with the guy who wrote it, who was asked whether he resented the cover versions being so much more successful than own. He replied that Joan Jett's version had paid for his house on Park Avenue, and Britney Spears's version had paid for his house in Miami - so why should he be jealous?


----------



## Ryujin (May 1, 2022)

Dioltach said:


> I once saw an interview with the guy who wrote it, who was asked whether he resented the cover versions being so much more successful than own. He replied that Joan Jett's version had paid for his house on Park Avenue, and Britney Spears's version had paid for his house in Miami - so why should he be jealous?



On the other hand George Thorogood is really unhappy that a cover band gets more gigs playing "Bad to the Bone" than he does.


----------



## Morrus (May 1, 2022)

Smackpixi said:


> Are you sure?



Am I sure I like it? Yes. What an odd question!


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (May 1, 2022)

Zardnaar said:


> I thought Manson did an above average job at his covers.
> 
> Might also depend if you like metal or not.




I just think his takes don't elevate, or at least add anything interesting to the original version. For metal versions of pop songs, I think Disturbed does it better...


----------



## Jacob Lewis (May 1, 2022)

I don't know about BEST, but here's some songs that are definitely covers.

Armored Saint (_Saturday Night Special_ by Lynyrd Skynyrd)

Flotsam & Jetsam (_Saturday Night's Alright for Fighting_ by (Sir) Elton John)

Mordred (_Superfreak_ by Rick James)

Helloween (_Locomotive Breath_ by Jethro Tull)

Exodus (_Dirty Deeds Done Dirt_ Cheap by AC/DC)


----------



## Hriston (May 1, 2022)

The Clash's cover of Police on My Back is really good.


----------



## Jacob Lewis (May 1, 2022)

But wait, there's more!

Machine Head (_Message in a Bottle_ by The Police)

Fear Factory (_School _by Nirvana)

Infectious Grooves (_Immigrant Song_ by Led Zeppelin)

Exodus (_Pump It Up_ by Elvis Costello)


----------



## FriendlyFiend (May 1, 2022)

No question….


----------



## James Gasik (May 1, 2022)

Led Zeppelin's "When the Levee Breaks" is a cover of a blues song from 1926, as I recall.

For some more or less recent covers, there's STP's rendition of "Dancin' Days", Seal's "Who Wants to Live Forever", Lacuna Coil's "Enjoy the Silence", and the Foo Fighters "Baker Street".

Worst cover?  I'm going with Sheryl Crow's "D'yer Maker".


----------



## Mallus (May 1, 2022)

Two from Phoebe Bridgers:


----------



## JohnF (May 1, 2022)

Another "I Feel Love" - this one a thrilling live version with Blue Man Group and Venus Hum

And the haunting "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" by Sara Bareilles


----------



## Zardnaar (May 1, 2022)

Twiggly the Gnome said:


> I just think his takes don't elevate, or at least add anything interesting to the original version. For metal versions of pop songs, I think Disturbed does it better...




 I find Disturbed really boring Manson seems to have more vocal range. And he's not exactly great at that either.


----------



## Mannahnin (May 2, 2022)

Gradine said:


> The canonical answer to this question though is Johnny Cash's "Hurt". Or maybe Hendrix's "All Along the Watchtower".



Pretty much.  I'm still a bigger fan of the original Hurt, but even Trent disagrees with me.    



Gradine said:


> It's hard to do wrong with Bob Dylan covers though. Songs written by Bob Dylan and _not sung_ by Bob Dylan? Yes please



Speaking of which, this is one of my favorite covers:


----------



## Mannahnin (May 2, 2022)

Although White Stripes' best cover is probably this:


----------



## Mannahnin (May 2, 2022)

jdrakeh said:


> Joe Cocker's cover of The Beatles' _With a Little Help From My Friends._



I absolutely adore his rendition of_ Come Together _from Across the Universe, as well.


----------



## payn (May 2, 2022)

I'd say Johnn Cash's American music anthology is the best collection of covers hands down.

The best I have heard lately is Jason Isbell and the 400 unit covering _Sad but True.
_
The worst is just about any metal cover of anything not metal.


----------



## Sacrosanct (May 2, 2022)

Gradine said:


> It's hard to do wrong with Bob Dylan covers though. Songs written by Bob Dylan and _not sung_ by Bob Dylan? Yes please



Funny enough, The Times They Are a-Changin' by Phil Collins is my favorite version of that song.  So I can't argue with you lol.


----------



## Ryujin (May 2, 2022)

And then there was the time that Shriekback unexpectedly covered a disco song.


----------



## billd91 (May 2, 2022)

While they do have a few other good songs, I feel Van Halen's best songs are their covers. Example:

And a lot of people don’t know that this Huey Lewis and the News song is a cover:


----------



## billd91 (May 2, 2022)

Joan Jett does an excellent cover of Leslie Gore:


----------



## Haiku Elvis (May 2, 2022)

I know we are just skirting round the issue and we all know the greatest cover of all time is....


----------



## Mannahnin (May 2, 2022)

payn said:


> I'd say Johnn Cash's American music anthology is the best collection of covers hands down.



I don't think I can agree, but there are definitely some gems!


----------



## ko6ux (May 2, 2022)

Haiku Elvis said:


> I know we are just skirting round the issue and we all know the greatest cover of all time is....




Rocketman would like a word with you.



Allow me also to add Metallica's cover of Bob Seeger's "Turn the Page."


----------



## Haiku Elvis (May 2, 2022)

ko6ux said:


> Rocketman would like a word with you.



I don't know if I can fully agree but you definitely get a curt nod of manly respect.


----------



## Dioltach (May 2, 2022)

I'm not going to change my original answer (because, well, I Love Rock And Roll is pretty much the best song ever), but I'd like to give an honourable mention to "The Day Before You Came" by Tanita Tikaram and Deacon Blue's _Four Bacharach and David Songs_ EP (and in particular "I'll Never Fall In Love Again").


----------



## Mannahnin (May 2, 2022)

Speaking of Bacharach, I don't know if I'd really put it on my list of greatest covers of all time, but this is a damn solid cover:


----------



## Haiku Elvis (May 2, 2022)

I love me some Bacharach & David.
Two versions of Walk on by.
It's tight but I'd call it a score draw with the Stranglers taking it on the away goals rule.


----------



## aco175 (May 3, 2022)

Bad wolves "Zombie" was pretty good.

Miley Cyrus' "Zombie was not.

At least Miley tried, unlike Madonna butchering this classic.

I was originally going to nominate this cover by the Bangles of the Simon and Garfunkel song.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 3, 2022)

Worst Cover I can recall: Jane’s Addiction, “Sympathy For The Devil”

Best?  Well, I’ll just list some greats that haven’t been mentioned, yet.

Blondie “The Tide Is High”
Witney Houston “I will always love you”
Duran Duran “Perfect Day”
Red Hot Chili Peppers “Love Rollercoaster “
Orchestra Obsolete “Blue Monday”
ELP “Mars, Bringer of War”
Deodato “Also Sprach Zarathustra“
Alien Ant Farm “Smooth Criminal”
Joe Satriani “Sleepwalk”
Killswitch Engaged “Holy Diver”
Run DMC (with Aerosmith) “Walk This Way”
Anthrax “Bring The Noise”
Follow For Now ”Channel Zero”
Aerosmith “Come Together”
Massive Attack “Man Next Door”
Motley Crüe “Helter Skelter”


----------



## Mannahnin (May 3, 2022)

How about Tricky's version of Black Steel?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 3, 2022)

Another BAD one: UB40 “Red Red Wine”

Antother good one: Elton John “Lucy In The Skies With Diamonds”


----------



## Hastati (May 3, 2022)

Always been a huge fan of this:


----------



## payn (May 3, 2022)

Not a good one...


----------



## James Gasik (May 3, 2022)

I'm here for Al.


----------



## Willie the Duck (May 3, 2022)

Smackpixi said:


> 5 seconds in I was thinking you were punking me, 30 seconds later I was omg most awesome thing I’ve heard today…but wtf with the clown suit



Same reason Sia used to do the face-hiding thing - he doesn't look like what people think a music star should look like, and it is an interesting hook. He's like 6'8" or something and looks like he should be manning the sound board for the musician instead of being the musician (or Drew Carey's comedic wingman). 


Gradine said:


> Puddles is probably my least favorite PMJ collaborator, personally.  I know a lot of people love him though. Haley Reinhardt tends to sing some of my favorite PMJ covers.



I love PMJ. I don't normally do celebrity crushes, and she and I are both married, but in a hypothetical world I'd marry Morgan James just to listen to her voice (and Sarah Neimitz can by my hypothetic daughter, yes I know they're like 12 years apart in age, don't question it, it's imaginary).



Richards said:


> "Torn" by Natalie Imbruglia, which many people don't realize is a cover.



Another musical voice-crush. I think she gave this song a lot of weight, but I know some others who prefer the original. 


Ryujin said:


> On the other hand George Thorogood is really unhappy that a cover band gets more gigs playing "Bad to the Bone" than he does.



Wait, the guy who got famous for his rendition of Bo Diddley's _Who Do You Love?_ complains about cover bands stealing his thunder? Irony abounds!


Sacrosanct said:


> Funny enough, The Times They Are a-Changin' by Phil Collins is my favorite version of that song.  So I can't argue with you lol.



Phil took a lot of flack for Genesis's 80s pop turn* and for daring to make easy-listening music, but the man clearly has amazing technical knowledge surrounding the making of music. 
_*which honestly was in the works at the end of the Gabriel ear. Genesis's turn at experimental art-rock had run its' course._


----------



## Ryujin (May 3, 2022)

payn said:


> Not a good one...



Yeah, I like the version that The Headstones did much better.


----------



## Sacrosanct (May 3, 2022)

Willie the Duck said:


> Phil took a lot of flack for Genesis's 80s pop turn* and for daring to make easy-listening music, but the man clearly has amazing technical knowledge surrounding the making of music.
> _*which honestly was in the works at the end of the Gabriel ear. Genesis's turn at experimental art-rock had run its' course._



The story behind that famous drum rift from In the Air Tonight is interesting.  Total accident.  And then electronics came into use and every other band under the sun did the same thing, only with electronic help.  But Collins did it first, and all manually.


----------



## Ryujin (May 3, 2022)

Willie the Duck said:


> Wait, the guy who got famous for his rendition of Bo Diddley's _Who Do You Love?_ complains about cover bands stealing his thunder? Irony abounds!



Yup, a co-worker is in the cover band in question and it seems Thorogood isn't shy about saying so.


----------



## billd91 (May 3, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> The story behind that famous drum rift from In the Air Tonight is interesting.  Total accident.  And then electronics came into use and every other band under the sun did the same thing, only with electronic help.  But Collins did it first, and all manually.



On a side note from the side note: It can be pretty amazing what people were able to do with chalkboards, clipboards, stopwatches, and multiple hands on the controls (Dark Side of the Moon, I'm looking at you). Checking out some of the shows about classic albums can be a real eye opener.


----------



## Yora (May 3, 2022)

Trevor Something's take on Enjoy the Silence by Depeche Mode is one of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## payn (May 3, 2022)

A good one; enjoy!

Have two;


----------



## Willie the Duck (May 3, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> The story behind that famous drum rift from In the Air Tonight is interesting.  Total accident.  And then electronics came into use and every other band under the sun did the same thing, only with electronic help.  But Collins did it first, and all manually.



That's what I mean. He was messing around heard something he liked and knew what to do with it. Much like I say with Dusturbed's cover of _Sound of Silence_ ('Like it or dislike it, I'm sure David Draiman is doing with his voice exactly what he thinks it should be doing'), Collins has some supreme mastery in terms of composition and tonal output -- everything that is there is supposed to be there, and you can decide for yourself whether that's a good decision or not. It's a genuine masterpiece, even though I have a hard time listening to it anymore since it has been used and overused by every TV show trying to evoke a sense of foreboding, etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 4, 2022)

A few more good ones.

The Wallflowers “Heroes”
Charles Bradley “Changes”
Kurt Eiling “Matte Kudesai”


----------



## payn (May 4, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A few more good ones.
> 
> The Wallflowers “Heroes”
> Charles Bradley “Changes”
> Kurt Eiling “Matte Kudesai”



Not bad Danny. I do like Ted Leos "Heroes" better tho.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 4, 2022)

payn said:


> Not bad Danny. I do like Ted Leos "Heroes" better tho.



Seu Jorge is a Brazilian musician and actor who is- among other things- a HUGE David Bowie fan.  He did a few songs that made the final onscreen cut for _The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou._


And that didn’t scratch all the Bowie stuff he recorded at the time.


----------



## Zardnaar (May 4, 2022)

aco175 said:


> Bad wolves "Zombie" was pretty good.
> 
> Miley Cyrus' "Zombie was not.
> 
> ...




 Think I like Bad Wolves better than the original. 

  This is actually worse than I remembered. They really butchered it. 


 All Saints Under The Bridge


----------



## Zardnaar (May 4, 2022)

Yora said:


> Trevor Something's take on Enjoy the Silence by Depeche Mode is one of my favorite songs ever.





 Familiar with this one by Lacuna Coil?


----------



## payn (May 4, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Seu Jorge is a Brazilian musician and actor who is- among other things- a HUGE David Bowie fan.  He did a few songs that made the final onscreen cut for _The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou._
> 
> 
> And that didn’t scratch all the Bowie stuff he recorded at the time.



Seu Jorge's "Starman" got me back into playing guitar. I owe it to him specifically. I saw him here in Minneapolis its one of my most cherished musical experiences. 

Bowie was my inspiration before that.


----------



## BookTenTiger (May 4, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Seu Jorge is a Brazilian musician and actor who is- among other things- a HUGE David Bowie fan.  He did a few songs that made the final onscreen cut for _The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou._
> 
> 
> And that didn’t scratch all the Bowie stuff he recorded at the time.



I got to see him live doing all his Bowie songs! Tons of people in the audience were wearing orange beanies. Great concert!


----------



## Bohandas (May 6, 2022)

Mack the Knife covered by Dee Snyder of Twisted Sister


----------



## Haiku Elvis (May 6, 2022)

Haiku Elvis said:


> I love me some Bacharach & David.
> Two versions of Walk on by.
> It's tight but I'd call it a score draw with the Stranglers taking it on the away goals rule.



I'll keep this brief as a) its not exactly on topic. And b) I'm slightly drunk but given the Bacharach love up thread I just want to say I just got me a ticket to see Dionne Warick next month. 

The end.


----------



## Hriston (May 7, 2022)

The Pogues’ Dirty Old Town


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 7, 2022)

I just encountered some covers of Daft Punk’s ”Harder Better Faster Stronger”- these were among the better ones:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 7, 2022)

While it’s not a cover in the truest sense of the word, Soundgarden’s version of Black Sabbath’s “Into the Void” is about as good as it could be.


----------



## Zardnaar (May 7, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> While it’s not a cover in the truest sense of the word, Soundgarden’s version of Black Sabbath’s “Into the Void” is about as good as it could be.




 Been using YouTube to watch a lot of early Soundgarden. 

 Kinda missed them first time round. Second best vocalist in metal?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 7, 2022)

Zardnaar said:


> Been using YouTube to watch a lot of early Soundgarden.
> 
> Kinda missed them first time round. Second best vocalist in metal?



Definitely one of the greats.  Good range, good control, good technique, and a truly great aesthetic sense.


----------



## Zardnaar (May 7, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Definitely one of the greats.  Good range, good control, good technique, and a truly great aesthetic sense.




 Yeah I've been watching his solo stuff and I did get into Audioslave a long time ago.


----------



## Zardnaar (May 7, 2022)

And the best vocalist in rock/metal imho biggest vocal range and he has done crossovers into totally different genres and Italian Opera. 

 Faith No More's Mike Patton covering I Started a Joke and Easy. 



 If it wasn't for this guy I would put Cornell at number 1.

 Memories of beer kegs and pizza 1999. These two songs confuzzled me back then but the videos were awesome on the FNM greatest hits VHS. 

 Epic charted here 1991 the you go to ASmall Victory and this stuff to Album of the Year.


----------



## Bohandas (May 7, 2022)

Has anybody memtioned _everything_ by Gregorian


----------



## Eltab (May 7, 2022)

Bob Seger's _Fortunate Son_ both established that Credence Clearwater Revival's lyrical claim "I'm not the fortunate one" was tongue-in-cheek -and- told you who the Draft Board came looking for next.


----------



## LongTimeLurker (May 7, 2022)

James Gasik said:


> Led Zeppelin's "When the Levee Breaks" is a cover of a blues song from 1926, as I recall.



Jimmy Page and Robert Plant are the two biggest musical thieves of all time.


----------



## James Gasik (May 7, 2022)

LongTimeLurker said:


> Jimmy Page and Robert Plant are the two biggest musical thieves of all time.



I don't know, I think Deep Purple and Metallica have them beat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 7, 2022)

Zardnaar said:


> And the best vocalist in rock/metal imho biggest vocal range and he has done crossovers into totally different genres and Italian Opera.
> 
> Faith No More's Mike Patton covering I Started a Joke and Easy.
> 
> ...



He’s in the pantheon, too, no question.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (May 7, 2022)

I love this one because it's just so epic in its' ridiculousness...


----------



## payn (May 7, 2022)

I love this ditty;


----------



## Jacob Lewis (May 8, 2022)

Still at it? Alrighty, then!

W.A.S.P. (_I Don't Need No Doctor_ by Humble Pie)

Wrathchild America (_Time _by Pink Floyd)

Slayer (_In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida_ by Iron Butterfly)

Metal Church (_Highway Star_ by Deep Purple)

The Ramones (_Take It As It Comes_ by The Doors)


----------



## MGibster (May 8, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Alien Ant Farm “Smooth Criminal”



It's a good cover, but I feel kind of bad for Alien Ant Farm that a cover song is their best known song.


----------



## MGibster (May 8, 2022)

A lot of people might not realize The Marcel's version of "Blue Moon" is a cover, but it is.  The original dates back to the mid 1930s, and throughout the years it was also a hit for Mel Tormé in the 40s.


----------



## payn (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 9, 2022)

This may or may not be the worst cover of “Sweet Child O Mine” ever done, but it IS the worst I know of committed to video.


----------



## Hriston (May 9, 2022)

payn said:


>


----------



## Hriston (May 9, 2022)

Sinead O'Connor's cover of "Nothing Compares 2 U"


----------



## Grendel_Khan (May 9, 2022)

Mallus said:


> Two from Phoebe Bridgers:




Her cover of That Funny Feeling is so quietly, completely apocalyptic. Sliding right into the abyss, no hope for anything or anyone. I love it.


----------



## Grendel_Khan (May 9, 2022)

I remember when you could only find Travis doing Britney Spears' Baby One More Time in the wilds of Napster.

Anyway it's still great.


----------



## Mannahnin (May 9, 2022)

Hriston said:


> Sinead O'Connor's cover of "Nothing Compares 2 U"



An absolute classic.  Cornell also delivers it masterfully.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> An absolute classic.  Cornell also delivers it masterfully.



His cover of GnR’s “Patience” is epic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2022)

This is the original Dobie Grey version of “The In Crowd”

This is the version most people know:


----------



## Zardnaar (May 10, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> His cover of GnR’s “Patience” is epic.




It's Cornell. He can fart into a paper bag and pull it off.


 Selection of his slower work.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2022)

The original version of Grazing In The Grass” was done by Hugh Masakela:

A little later, Friends of Distinction added lyrics to it and had a hit themselves:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2022)

Zardnaar said:


> It's Cornell. He can fart into a paper bag and pull it off.




Well…_not anymore_.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2022)

The original:

The cover:

And another:


----------



## Zardnaar (May 10, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well…_not anymore_.




 Touche o7. 4/5 of the big grunge band singers gone burger. Alive in Chains replacement singer is very good though.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (May 10, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> I'm still a bigger fan of the original Hurt, but even Trent disagrees with



I seem to recall learning that he didn’t actually express that Cash’s version was better or anything like that, but rather that Cash fully made it his own song. 


ko6ux said:


> Allow me also to add Metallica's cover of Bob Seeger's "Turn the Page."



Gotta be top 10, if not top 5. 


Dannyalcatraz said:


> Alien Ant Farm “Smooth Criminal”
> Killswitch Engaged “Holy Diver”
> Aerosmith “Come Together”



Some of the first ones that came to mind!


Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just encountered some covers of Daft Punk’s ”Harder Better Faster Stronger”- these were among the better ones:



Pomplamous is fantastic. Their mashup cover of Stayin Alive and Virtual Insanity is one of my favorite songs.  
 
To add another of my own favorites to the thread, I am forever in love with Shel’s Enter Sandman.


----------



## nyvinter (May 10, 2022)

Original:

The cover:


----------



## payn (May 10, 2022)

Since Danny brought up GnR, how about their awful cover of _Knockin on Heaven's door_? My buddy and I were talking the other day about how annoying it is wiht the dumb phone dial in the middle. Also, you couldn't go anywhere for like a year without hearing it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2022)

payn said:


> Since Danny brought up GnR, how about their awful cover of _Knockin on Heaven's door_? My buddy and I were talking the other day about how annoying it is wiht the dumb phone dial in the middle. Also, you couldn't go anywhere for like a year without hearing it.



OTOH, their take on “Live and Let Die” was pretty cool.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (May 10, 2022)

nyvinter said:


> Original:
> 
> The cover:




Another good Magnetic Fields cover...

Original:



Cover:


----------



## Ulfgeir (May 10, 2022)

aco175 said:


> At least Miley tried, unlike Madonna butchering this classic.



Well Madonna's version is IMO barely tolerable. But it is a song I do not think you can make a good version of it, so her version is MUCH better than the original.  The same goes for "Hey, there Delilah" and "If God was one of us". I absolutely hate them. There is something with them that is so whiny, and really cringable. I


----------



## Ryujin (May 10, 2022)

Ulfgeir said:


> Well Madonna's version is IMO barely tolerable. But it is a song I do not think you can make a good version of it, so her version is MUCH better than the original.  The same goes for "Hey, there Delilah" and "If God was one of us". I absolutely hate them. There is something with them that is so whiny, and really cringable. I



Which reminds me:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2022)

Original

Cover


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2022)

Originals:

(Note: yes, that IS a young Jools Holland in the Lee Dorsey video!)


Devo covers:









						Working in the Coal Mine
					

Provided to YouTube by Elektra RecordsWorking in the Coal Mine · DevoHeavy Metal Soundtrack℗ 1999 Elektra Entertainment GroupProducer: DevoEngineer: Michael ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Eltab (May 11, 2022)

A friend played me a video of some guys who re-write songs into a minor key.  (This makes the tune sound sad or ominous.)  One song was The Police "Every Breath You Take".   
The original was a guy not wanting to accept his ex-girlfriend has left him.
The remake was _The Stalker Song_.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 11, 2022)

@Zardnaar & others wondering about great vocalists in rock’s harder genres, here’s a non exhaustive list of some of the ones I find most important:

Mark Storace
Rob Halford
Geoff Tate
Ian Gillen
Chris Cornell
Skin
Wendy O. Williams
Mike Patton
Robert Plant
David Coverdale
Lajon Witherspoon
Ronnie James Dio
Jim Gillette
King Diamond
Chino Moreno
Corey Glover
Amy Lee
Layne Staley
Christina Scabbia
Doro Pesch
Mikael Åkerfeldt
Kyo
Jay Buchanan
Maynard James Keenan
Doug Pinnick
Sebastian Bach


----------



## Jacob Lewis (May 11, 2022)

Amon Amarth (_Aerials_ by System of a Down)

Testament (_Nobody's Fault_ by Aerosmith)

Megadeth (_I Ain't Superstitious_ by Howlin' Wolf)

Anthrax (_Got the Time_ by Joe Jackson)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 11, 2022)

Jacob Lewis said:


> Anthrax (_Got the Time_ by Joe Jackson)



I had absolutely forgotten that was originally a song by Joe Jackson!


----------



## Zardnaar (May 11, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Zardnaar & others wondering about great vocalists in rock’s harder genres, here’s a non exhaustive list of some of the ones I find most important:
> 
> Mark Storace
> Rob Halford
> ...



 Fairly good list.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 11, 2022)

The original:

The cover:


----------



## amethal (May 11, 2022)

Some of these have already been mentioned.

Marvin Gaye "I Heard It Through the Grapevine" is technically a cover; I also really like the Credence Clearwater Revival version.
Tina Turner "Proud Mary"
Aerosmith "Come Together"
Guns N Roses "Live and Let Die"
Elton John "Pinball Wizard"
Carpenters "Ticket to Ride"
Show of Hands "If I Needed Someone" (although I don't think I've ever actually heard the Beatles' original)

My least favourite cover is probably Westlife's cover of Uptown Girl , which sounds so like Billy Joel as to be pointless.


----------



## Eltab (May 11, 2022)

Best Use of Song in an Advertisement: 
 "I Heard It Through the Grapevine" as sung by the California Raisins.
(lyrics somewhat modified)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 12, 2022)

FWIW, Tori Amos’ _Strange Little Girls_ is her take on covering a bunch of songs.  Lots of good stuff.


----------



## nyvinter (May 12, 2022)

Speaking of cover albums then.

John Hammond Jr. did a cover album called _Wicked Grin_. Excellent bluesy covers of Tom Waits — produced by Tom Waits.

Thea Gilmore did a cover album called _Loft Music_ that's also great.


And the William Elliott Whitmore song I posted above comes from _Kilonova _that features some really good takes.

(If I ever get to run that Ravenloft as a western campaign, this will be the theme song .)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 12, 2022)

nyvinter said:


> If I ever get to run that Ravenloft as a western campaign, this will be the theme song .



That…sounds…_niiiiiiiice!_


----------



## Smackpixi (May 28, 2022)

Thank you everyone for turning this Into interesting covers rather than best.

I’ll just pick a fight for no reason, on Johnny Cash’s Hurt.  I know people love it, and it’s a great cover imagining a young man’s song as an old man’s song.  So it’s great for that, but really, do you believe it?  It’s always sounded real phony to me. I don’t for a minute believe he regrets anything.  Always came off as a performance to me, w/o true feeling.  Also, after 60 years of being an naughty word you’re sorry you’re alone?  Buh.  I like the original, I think the over drama and naughty word realizing they’re an naughty word makes more sense young.

but whatever, thanks for all the good songs


----------



## Eltab (May 29, 2022)

Smackpixi said:


> Thank you everyone for turning this Into interesting covers rather than best.
> 
> I’ll just pick a fight for no reason, on Johnny Cash’s Hurt.  I know people love it, and it’s a great cover imagining a young man’s song as an old man’s song.  So it’s great for that, but really, do you believe it?  It’s always sounded real phony to me. I don’t for a minute believe he regrets anything.  Always came off as a performance to me, w/o true feeling.  Also, after 60 years of being an naughty word you’re sorry you’re alone?  Buh.  I like the original, I think the over drama and naughty word realizing they’re an naughty word makes more sense young.
> 
> but whatever, thanks for all the good songs



Cash was an addict to uppers / downers IRL before there was a Betty Ford Clinic or anything else to help you get off the junk.  He had to do it the hard way, almost alone.  
Cash could make you think that even a tall tale was the truth (see for instance _Boy Named Sue_).  He came to _Hurt_ and sounded like somebody who had been there ... because long ago, he had.


----------



## Gradine (Jun 3, 2022)

Here's a cover that seems ridiculous, should in no way work, but is actually incredibly good:
Katy Perry's acoustic cover of _Electric Feel _by the MGMT.


----------



## Mannahnin (Jun 3, 2022)

How about Chris Cornell covering two songs at once?


----------



## dragoner (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Mannahnin (Jun 3, 2022)

That cover of Supernaut is one of my all-time favorites.

I was just recently reminded of a 90s goth banger.  It's too bad Manson has turned out to be so awful a human being.


----------



## dragoner (Jun 3, 2022)

Nativity in Black is a great album, I guess it is function of how old I am, though I would have thought to see more Slayer, and Metallica.


----------



## payn (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## South by Southwest (Jun 3, 2022)

The _Velvet Underground_ did an outstanding song way back when:


And then one day the Cowboy Junkies put out this cover that I _never_ saw coming:


----------



## Mezuka (Jun 3, 2022)

I would have to say *Come on feel the noise* by Quiet Riot. Apparently they were joking around when they recorded this, without any intention of putting it out. The producer insisted. It became a huge hit.


----------



## Ryujin (Jun 3, 2022)

South by Southwest said:


> The _Velvet Underground_ did an outstanding song way back when:
> 
> 
> And then one day the Cowboy Junkies put out this cover that I _never_ saw coming:



I very much prefer the Cowboy Jumkies' version.


----------



## Mezuka (Jun 3, 2022)

*Sign of the Gypsy Queen* is not an original April Wine song. Their version is on the first 4-track tape I ever bought. The lyrics are a weird sci-fantasy story.


----------



## Eltab (Jun 4, 2022)

Mezuka said:


> I would have to say *Come on feel the noise* by Quiet Riot. Apparently they were joking around when they recorded this, without any intention of putting it out. The producer insisted. It became a huge hit.



I heard Quiet Riot's version first.  When I eventually heard the original, it sounded in comparison as if the band had run out of energy and just wanted to finish for the day.


----------



## Smackpixi (Jun 4, 2022)

South by Southwest said:


> The _Velvet Underground_ did an outstanding song way back when:
> 
> 
> And then one day the Cowboy Junkies put out this cover that I _never_ saw coming:



The guitar riff is the only connection between those two songs, and I guess the lyric “sweet Jane”…would have loved if, “anyone that ever heard a heart wouldn’t turn around and break it“ was in the original.  Cause that’s probably the best sentiment of all time.


----------



## Hriston (Jun 4, 2022)

South by Southwest said:


> The _Velvet Underground_ did an outstanding song way back when:
> 
> 
> And then one day the Cowboy Junkies put out this cover that I _never_ saw coming:



As far as I remember, Lou Reed was quoted as saying it was the most authentic version of "Sweet Jane" he had ever heard.

I think you'll find this recording is closer to the Cowboy Junkies version:


----------



## Hriston (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Hriston (Jun 4, 2022)

I mentioned this cover up-thread. Here are some videos, first, the original:


----------



## Hriston (Jun 4, 2022)

These two come to mind. Trigger warning: the first video depicts a mass shooting.


----------



## Hriston (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Hriston (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Dausuul (Jun 4, 2022)

For this board especially.

The original:

The cover:

The cover of the cover:


----------



## Dausuul (Jun 4, 2022)

The original, Sad But True by Metallica:

And the cover by The Hu, a Mongolian folk metal band:


----------



## Dausuul (Jun 4, 2022)

The original, "Evermore" from the remake of "Beauty and the Beast":

The cover, by Jonathan Young:


----------



## South by Southwest (Jun 4, 2022)

Smackpixi said:


> The guitar riff is the only connection between those two songs, and I guess the lyric “sweet Jane”…would have loved if, “anyone that ever heard a heart wouldn’t turn around and break it“ was in the original.  Cause that’s probably the best sentiment of all time.



Yeah, it was no straightforward cover they did: it's more like they took the last 60 seconds of the _Underground's_ version, slowed it down until someone on quaaludes could tap their feet to it, and then turned the lights _wayyyy_ down for the video.

Still love both versions, though.


----------



## South by Southwest (Jun 4, 2022)

Hriston said:


> I mentioned this cover up-thread. Here are some videos, first, the original:



You, sir, have my _exact_ musical tastes (seriously--this whole thread page). Should we ever meet in real life, the beers will be on me and I will be anxious to share notes on all sorts of artists.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jun 4, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Zardnaar & others wondering about great vocalists in rock’s harder genres, here’s a non exhaustive list of some of the ones I find most important:
> 
> Mark Storace
> Rob Halford
> ...



Id add Cedric Bixler Zavala to that list


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jun 4, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> How about Chris Cornell covering two songs at once?



Saw him do it live and it was awesome


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jun 4, 2022)

Zardnaar said:


> Yeah I've been watching his solo stuff and I did get into Audioslave a long time ago.



If you dont know or havent heard, in 2001 before Audioslave (the album) came out there was a dispute between Cornells and Rages record labels and the band almost broke up before they even put out their first CD. The demos were leaked online under the name "Civilian". Well worth checking out as some of the songs are quite different, if not better than the album versions.  Think theres a few songs on those demos that didnt make it on the first CD too.  

For the record, the CD "Scream" he put out in 2009 with Timbaland is great even though it was panned by fans and critics. You can never say the guy wasnt willing to take chances.  

His cover of Billie Jean was so different and original and made it so good.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jun 4, 2022)

Definitely not the best cover or even the best song but the story behind it is pretty tragic. Alot of people think "Without You" was written by Harry Nillson when in fact it was written by Badfinger.  As far as I know both Pete Ham and Tom Evans really resented Nillsons success with the song. Whether this had anything to do with it or not I don't know but they both hanged themselves as later in their dwindling careers they were pretty much destitute.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jun 5, 2022)

Could be wront because I didnt read everything but I surprised Diamonds and Rust didnt make the list.  And to a lesser extent Green Manilishi. 

And.....Im Back, Back in the New York Grove....also a cover


----------



## Imaculata (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## R_J_K75 (Jun 5, 2022)

Imaculata said:


>



Heres a good one.


----------



## nyvinter (Jun 9, 2022)

Cowboy Junkies also did a great cover of Springsteen's Thunder Road.

As well as a Townes song (that I think they did a lot better and I really like Townes).


----------



## South by Southwest (Jun 9, 2022)

Wow. Van Zandt is an absolute favorite of mine, but I never knew they did a cover of him. Awesome.


----------



## nyvinter (Jun 9, 2022)

More covers!

CALLmeKAT did a AC/DC cover!


----------



## edosan (Jun 9, 2022)

A lot of the best ones have already been covered but some more fun ones:


----------



## Fenris-77 (Jun 10, 2022)

I hope someone has mentioned Steven Seagulls in this thread at some point. If not, please head to YouTube and enjoy bluegrass covers of metal songs. Their cover of Thunderstruck is especially piquant.,


----------



## Fenris-77 (Jun 10, 2022)

To specifically answer the thread question I would say Chris Cornell's acoustic cover of _Nothing Compares to You_. Magic.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 10, 2022)

Richard Cheese cover of My Neck My Back is hillarious and Adults only


----------



## Fenris-77 (Jun 10, 2022)

No, I tell a lie. Johnny Cash's cover of Hurt is the best cover of all time.


----------



## Ryujin (Jun 10, 2022)

Fenris-77 said:


> I hope someone has mentioned Steven Seagulls in this thread at some point. If not, please head to YouTube and enjoy bluegrass covers of metal songs. Their cover of Thunderstruck is especially piquant.,



I would have to agree.


----------



## nyvinter (Jun 10, 2022)

Hellsongs are also a band that does covers on metal songs. More folk than bluegrass.

Iron Maiden.

Megadeth.


----------



## edosan (Jun 10, 2022)

Fenris-77 said:


> I hope someone has mentioned Steven Seagulls in this thread at some point. If not, please head to YouTube and enjoy bluegrass covers of metal songs. Their cover of Thunderstruck is especially piquant.,




Speaking of bluegrass covers of metal, there's always Hayseed Dixie (AC/DC, but they do a lot more than that)


----------



## Ryujin (Jun 10, 2022)

edosan said:


> Speaking of bluegrass covers of metal, there's always Hayseed Dixie (AC/DC, but they do a lot more than that)



Speaking of Bluegrass, how about a little of The Doors, by The Dead South?


----------

